

Jellyvision: Interactive Conversation (click the blue button under nav bar) - snprbob86
http://www.jellyvision.com/interactive_conversation.php

======
snprbob86
Jellyvision, makers of the phenomenal You Don't Know Jack games, have
apparently been doing the "enterprise" thing for a while. Check out their home
page's interactive conversation; I've never heard a more enjoyable sales
pitch! The humor, analytics potential, iterative design, and other features
are fantastic.

